# White dots all over hands when wet?



## amylynnbales

I've had Bruno for 16 days now, and I've noticed that whenever I get my hands wet (and they get wrinkles from absorbing water), my hands are covered in white dots!

They are mostly on my finger tips and the bottom of my palm. I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this, and I'll post pictures later, but my father was worried about it and I've only noticed it since I've had him. It isn't just a little bit, it's all over my hands, and to the point that my finger tips look like strawberries when dry if you look closely. My hands are polka dotted when you look at my palms, even if they aren't wet.

Could Bruno's quills be sharp enough to be making little pin sized holes in the first layer of my skin? And are those holes absorbing water and making white dots?

I was putting metallic eye shadow on today and my fingertips were all silver with brown dots where the shadow wouldn't go, or where the little holes are. I'm not really concerned for my health, I'm just wondering if anyone else has noticed this. Thanks


----------



## LizardGirl

I've never experienced white dots on my hands or heard of someone else who has, though I get little red dots all over my skin regularly from handling our hedgies. The only time I've seen white is when they get a little infected on occasion, but they heal up fast. It sounds like yours is something different - hope someone else has an idea for you! Otherwise I'm sure speaking to a dermatologist and explaining that you handle a hedgehog would help figure out exactly what's causing them.


----------



## abbys

If you have sensitive skin to begin with, it could be an allergic reaction to light poking from the quills. If my hand brushes Piglet's quills the opposite way when reaching into his pouch to get him, or if he puffs up while I'm holding him then whatever part got poked breaks out in itchy hives, which can appear white when my skin is taut. And his quills have drawn blood a couple times, so they're definitely sharp enough. But not all over my hands, and it only lasts maybe 30 minutes. Post pictures if you can. If they aren't going away, definitely make an appointment to see a doctor.


----------



## abbys

Also, did you get him from a breeder or a pet store? If it was a pet store, it may be some sort of fungal thing he was exposed to.


----------



## charleston213

it could be that when you hold him that the quills go under your first layer of skin and cause i guess you could say a little pocket which when wet they appear it happens to me all the time


----------



## amylynnbales

It doesn't seem like anything like a fungus or allergic reaction, it seems more like what charleston213 said. It looks like raised bubbles all over my hands and they turn white like the sides of your finger tips do sometimes when wet. Almost like dead skin? Here's a picture: http://brunothehedgehog.tumblr.com/image/44748753465

Maybe it's almost like having a needle or pin poke your skin a bunch if times and the hole it makes swelling up with water when water gets absorbed in it.


----------



## charleston213

yup thatats most defienetly what it is. its just from holding your hedgehog and the quills poking you


----------



## abbys

Huh, I've never seen anything like that. Could be a great excuse to go get a moisturizing manicure, though


----------



## FaunaQT

I would go to the dermatologist. It could be harmless, but it could also be malignant.


----------



## Nancy

When we first got hedgehogs it happened to both my daughter and I. Hers was worse than mine but not as bad as yours. We also experienced the red dots that many people get. Both quit happening after a while but I can't remember how long before it quit happening.


----------



## jerseymike1126

looks like the marks the quills leave when they puncture your outer layer of skin. it shows up more when your hands are wet. my hands look like that often, i call it "hedgehog hand"


----------



## shmurciakova

Wow! I have to say that is impressive  I have never seen anything like that before. I do get itchy little hives sometimes if Daisy quills my stomach or something and sometimes my hands itch, but I have not noticed "hedgehog hand".
I would think it is pretty harmless - certainly not malignant. I am sure a dermatologist would just tell you not to handle hedgehogs anymore.... :? 
Best wishes,
Susan H.


----------



## momIImany

Contact dermatitis. It is from the quills poking you. I've never experienced it myself. My hands are very ruff - not very attractive on a female - but what the H*#@. You could very well be allergic. Get it checked out.


----------



## jerseymike1126

momIImany said:


> Contact dermatitis. It is from the quills poking you. I've never experienced it myself. My hands are very ruff - not very attractive on a female - but what the H*#@. You could very well be allergic. Get it checked out.


that does not look allergic, i see this on my hands a lot when i get out of the shower. i am willing to bet they pick up balled hogs with no towel, its looks just like the puncture to the outer layer of skin from the quills...anyone else get this or i am wrong and also have a serious hand problem (hand has been fine like it for years)


----------



## littlebird

I seriously don't think that you need to go to a doctor. Even if it is an allergy, what is the doctor going to do for you? If you are worried about allergies, take some Benadryl or put some anti-histamine cream on it.

To me, it sounds like tiny holes are being poked in your skin from the quills.  Try only picking up your hedgehog with a blanket, or a cuddle sack, and see if that reduces the number of "white dots".


----------



## Kam

I get the same thing, it is just simply the outer layer of your skin being punctured and the water expanding the pocket. I get it really bad on my palms and my finger tips because I give her ruff back rubdowns after her bath to help losen any quills and get her used to hands.
I would make sure to wash your hands well after handling, if dirt were to get into the hole and your skin heals over, an infection will be close behind.
I will also note that I got a hedgehog because I wanted her to help me with testing the progress of the nerve damage I have in my hands. As rather then take a needle to my fingers I can handle a grumpy hedgehog.

So if your handling a hedgehog and taking damage without feeling pain you may want to talk to a neurologist.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Kam, I think you win the award for most unique reason I've heard to get a hedgehog.

Over time, sensitivity to your hedgie will decrease - probably as a function of your hands getting used to it and quills dulling over time. I've noticed the younger tend to be more prickly than the older ones -- not just as a function of pre- and post- quilling. They don't become entirely blunt by any means, but the super-points do seem to round off a touch over time. Be sure to take that into account when you're assessing your nerve damage.


----------

